
Show HN: WingNotes – A two-column, markdown notes web app for referential notes - ble378
http://wingnotes.co
======
ble378
Creator here! I built WingNotes mostly for myself to use, and to test out a
few libraries/frameworks. Then more recently, I polished things up to make it
a bit more user-friendly for others to use.

Hope it's useful to people. Feel free to AMA.

